# El circuito integrado 555



## PacoRuiz (Abr 29, 2007)

Hola,

Estoy leyendo páginas sobre electrónica y veo que es CI 555 es muy utilizado y es interesante aprender algo sobre él. He buscado páginas que expliquen como funciona y todo lo que encuentro son páginas que explican para qué sirve.

Las páginas que explican su estructura se contradicen y muestran un esquema diferente del CI. Unos muestran el RS con dos entradas y otros con 3, incluso en algunos se ve una puerta and conectada a Vcc. No le veo sentido, porque entonces la salida sería 1 siempre. Las páginas que he visitado son Wikipedia y las que aparecen al meter 555 en la búsqueda de imágenes de google

Por otro lado no entiendo por qué se utiliza el 555 para hacer multivibradores monoestables y astables y no se utiliza el típico circuíto con condensadores y transistores que se estudia en todo curso de electrónica.


----------



## mabauti (Abr 29, 2007)

Cierto, la mayoria de las paginas en la web dan una breve explicacion del funcionamiento. Lo mejor que podrias hacer es comprar un libro de electronica , ahi viene mas a detalle.

El 555 se utiliza mas porque es mas sencillo de implementar : 2 R, 1 C y 1C y ocupa menos espacio ; en cambio el otro son 4 R, 2C y 2T,  y aparte el oscilador con 555 da una mayor salida de corriente que uno a base de transistores


----------



## Apollo (Abr 30, 2007)

Hola a todos:

En el foro contamos con un buen tutorial sobre el 555, desde mi punto de vista, es lo bastante completo como para poder comenzar a practicar con el mismo.

Ahora, no se a que wikipedia entraste, pero en al página de wiki sobre el 555, hay más información así como un detallado diagrama interno en bloques del 555, para poder comprender mejor el funcionamiento del circuito y el porque de los diferentes tipos de conexión del mismo.

Teniendo en cuenta este diagama, es mucho más fácil comprender el porque de cada uno de los diferentes tipos de conexiones te da determinado funcionamiento.

Como bien dice el compañero mabauti, el genial 555 es ampliamente utilizado debido a la mínima cantidad de elementos externos, así como por su variedad de aplicaciones (Normales y los circuitos alternos que puedes lograr con el).

El único cambio significativo del diagrama interno de 555 es el del modelo CMOS, en el cuál todos los componentes internos son basados en esta tecnología para bajar aún más el consumo general del chip.

Espero y te sea útil esta información.

Saludos al foro


----------



## PacoRuiz (Abr 30, 2007)

Parece que soy bastante torpe, pero en la página de este foro se habla de un transistor T1 y otro T2 que están en el 555, y luego veo el esquema de wikipedia y solo aparece un transistor.

La explicación de la página del foro habla de que la descarga del ttransistor externo se produce prematuramente si ponemos RESET a nivel bajo. En la imagen de wikipedia no parece haber relación entre la entrada RESET y DISCHARGE. ¿?

Imagino que en realidad todo estará bien pero esto es como los chistes de judíos: quien es judío ya lo conoce y quien no es judío no lo entiende.


----------



## PacoRuiz (Abr 30, 2007)

Poco a poco voy entendiendo cosas, pero viendo lo de wikipedia me surje una duda:

En el funcionamiento como astable, al conectar la alimentación, tanto 2 como 6 estan a nivel bajo, y por lo tanto la salida es alta. En ese momento, el transistor debe estar en corte y el condensador cargarse, pues en otro caso el estado sería estable. Por otro lado he leído esto en otra página.

Por lo tanto entiendo que la entrada a la base del transistor es la salida negada, y ese es el sentido del circulito que está dibujado despues del RS, y luego se vuelve a negar para la salida. 

Pero según veo en esquemas de otras páginas, se conecta sin negar la salida del RS a la base del transistor. Lo cual entiendo que daría como resultado un estado estable en lugar de astable.


----------



## afro (May 12, 2010)

hola, pues yo tengo una duda, lo que pasa es que he armado un oscilador con 555, y pues ya que lo probe a la salida tengo  3.5 volts aprox.( ya lo he medido con el osciloscopio), una cosa curiosa es que si desconecto un led de la pata 3 (que uso para monitoresar la señal ) obtengo cerca de 4.5 volts, esto lo he solucionado conectando un transistor a la salida (pin 3) y haciendolo trabajar al transistor  como switch, pero quisiera saber a que se debe ese efecto , ya que lo he simulado varias veces y me da los 5 volts. por otra parte en la hoja de datos he encontrado un parametro especificado como "Output Voltage Drop (High)" y su valor coincide aproximadamente con el valor que obteno en los pulsos. alguien sabe lo que significa?


----------



## elaficionado (May 12, 2010)

Hola.

Para Vcc=15V, Voltaje de salida alto es de Vcc-2V ó 13V.
Para Vcc= 5V, Voltaje de salida alto es de Vcc-2V ó  3V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## fernandob (May 12, 2010)

hola pacoruiz, bien venido.
me alega encontrar (por fin) a alguien que quiere *comprender* un ci y no que le hagan algo .

un lugar interesante es la datasheet , pero no mirs solo la de una marca, a veces unas las sentiras mas claras que otras.

mira al de texas, y en ella mira la tabla:
function table.

esta te dice como funciona.

luego el esquema veras que cambia segun la data , como ya te dije, esta bueno eso, una cosa que tenes que hacer es no intentar mirar en gran detalle,como te dije algunos la simplifican y otros se van al extremo.

fijate que hay una salida, la cual seguro tiene transistores, aunque no lo muestren .
y hay un T . que es para una funcion "interna" que es descargar ese capacitor que uno pone afuera (ver la tabla que te puse mas arriba) .

ese integrado lo unico que tiene es que tuvo mucha publicidad, si queres pasar por el dale nomas, tenes buena idea de querer COMPRENDER.

mira las etapàs: 
el divisor de tension que da los valores de referencia para los comparadores.
los cuales atacan a el FF .

si, efectivamente podes ver a ese ci como un FF de caracterisitcas raras , pero en algunos casos utiles .
la otra ventaja de ese ci es que , gracias a la pblicidad de el mismo lo compras en cualquier lugar .
claro que un clasico (el mas tradicional ) ci de ops tambien y te da muchas mas opciones y sale lo mismo .

pero dale, si le dedicas tiempo (unas horas) podras conocerlo de verdad , te aconsejo que hagas como en el colegio:
anotes.

y las dudas: que problema ??
placa, ci y a probar.
aca te doy un ejemplo de cuando me puse a probar este ci (de tanto que escuchaba de el  ), te pongo solo una cosa ya qu epreguntas que pasa con la Vsal :



Vcc= 10v
*CORRIENTE DE SALIDA :*

  Vsal……..Rc …………….I (mA)
  8,66v……led + R ……….6,5
  8,49v…..+560 ohms…….21
  8,37.........100 ohms……..90
  8,26……..68…………… 128 mA………. Ok 
  5,8……….18……………320…..calienta muchoooo


----------

